# Chernobyl - Pripyat Hotel, Palace & Music hall, May16



## The Wombat (Jun 24, 2016)

*Report 3 from our epic trip to Chernobyl!

I started with the hotel, with it’s grand columns, lobby and function room, and excellent rooftop views over the remains of ‘downtown’ Pripyat. I had been looking forward to this building, but it was the Palace of culture which was the blockbuster here. I wandered round the building on my own, and each turn presented a new unexpected astonishing view, that had me exclaiming out loud on a couple of occasions. It was the gift that kept on giving. The foyer, boxing ring, then the huge sports hall, the burnt out theatre, the backstage of the hall… I saw as much as I could before it was time to move on.

I reconvened with the group for the music hall with its solitary decaying grand piano on stage, before moving on to other sites.

Explore with Stig, Auntieknickers, TLR & 2 non members.*


_The history is well documented on the net. In summary:

Pripyat was a purpose built city for Chernobyl nuclear power plant (pop nearly 50,000). Founded in 1970, the whole city was evacuated after The Chernobyl disaster happened in April 1986, in Ukraine, former USSR. 

The city had been large enough for 20 schools for various ages, a hospital, numerous sports facilities, a fairground, fire & police station, shops and many housing blocks.

An explosion & fire released large quanties of radioactive particles into the atmosphere over current day Ukraine & Belarus. It was the worst nuclear disaster in history. It is one of only two level 7 events (the other being Fukushima in 2011.) To contain the contamination cost a lot money and lives. Today Pripyat remains uninhabited.
_


*THE HOTEL*






Function room





lobby



























*THE PALACE OF CULTURE*






boxing ring





very large sports hall






























I came across the backstage for this:





I then had to find the front stage...
After some investigation, I found it in time







*THE MUSIC SCHOOL*















​thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2016)

Great stuff Wombat.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 24, 2016)

krela said:


> Great stuff Wombat.



Thanks Krela


----------



## Brewtal (Jun 25, 2016)

Amazing stuff once again! Looking forward to the next lot!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 25, 2016)

Excellent post. Good photographs.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------

